# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Painting new gyprock

## Pearso

Well the reno's are going along nicely, all the gyprock is just about done and ready to paint. Now we will be doing all the painting so firstly once the gyprock and plastering is finished, how long should we wait ( for plaster to dry) before sealing and painting. Secondly after applying a coat of sealer should we then do an undercoat or just a couple of coats of the wall colour. 
Cheers
Pearso.

----------


## jago

let me start by saying I am not a painter & decorator  but have been paid for my work. 
You can paint once the plasterer has finished sanding IME go around and check the sanding, even the good ones make mistakes and decorating is 80% prep 20 % perspiration, the Pareto Effect.. 
read the instructions but the sealer coat can be watered down by a certain % I would personally do that, as the first coat will suck the paint and their predicted coverage of 10-14m2 wont happen and you be down the paint shop swearing. 
Once you have a sealer coat is on and dried (specified drying time, which is the re-coat time), it will look like sh ite as its meant to seal not look good.  I would lightly sand 180 grit and higher use a sanding pole for the ceilings now this is only a light sand takes about 15 mins to do the whole room, its to remove any paint edges, hairs, roller marks, dust etc. Then depending on your chosen colour do 2 colour coats, certain colours IMO reds do better from having a undercoat or a 3rd colour coat. 
the order should be ; woodwork undercoat (if you have any) a day before you start the restwoodwork undercoat (2nd undercoat)ceilings 1st & 2nd coatswalls 1st & 2nd coatsFinish coat woodwork 
I was taught by a jedi painter  :Cool:  
have a chat with your paint supplier if they know their products they should be able to guide you on the coating system for your chosen colour

----------


## Renno Bob

Absolutely CANT paint hard plaster straight after its finished. You must wait for it to fully cure/dry, so as a rule wait 2 weeks to be safe and seal with an oil based sealer waiting 24 hrs to dry then 2 finish coats. Gyprock  different as if its been sanded its obviously ready to paint, so 1 coat water based tinted undercoat/sealer then 2 finish coats.
Don't use water based sealer/undercoat on new hard set plaster. 
Good luck

----------


## Steffen595

yes, go for proper primer/sealer. There is some for exposed plaster and some for on paper. Go for the toughest you can get, better pay a few more bucks than ruining it all and pay way more to fix it. The undercoat, then 2 layers top coat. Oil based takes longer to dry, too. But compared you having to do it again sooner, worth the waiting.

----------

